# Looking for shoal draft blue water cruiser 30-36 ft



## dr3v01ution (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,first all I want to thank everyone for all the great information I have been soaking up!
Im still a bit fresh to this sailing thing, but looking to get a boat sooner than later. Im having a bit of a hard time finding the kind of boat I think I am looking for. Basically looking for a shoal draft/wing/centerboard boat that is coastal water/island hoping capable in the 30-36' range with a shower. My price range is 20-40k. If possible I would like to find one with two double berth cabins. I may have to give up on the 2 cabins, but I think I am set on the shoal draft. The 36 Catalina with wing is looking nice as well as a 34' Irwin, but looking for all my options before I start making offers. Thanks everyone!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

If you're in the Seattle area as your location tag says, shoal draft isn't much of an issue. With a few exceptions, water's plenty deep in the PNW.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A coastal water/island hopping boat is not generally a BLUEWATER BOAT. 

I'd also recommend going smaller in the boat LOA rather than larger, since you're far more likely to find a 30' boat in good condition for your budget. There are plenty of 30' boats that might fit your needs. 

Some, like the wing-keeled O'Day 302 I was sailing on earlier this year, even have a decent aft cabin and v-berth, so have your two double berth cabin requirement met, but the cabins are a bit tight. It also has a shower in the head...not a separate shower, but still quite workable. 

I would recommend you look for a boat in pretty good shape, rather than one that requires any real work, since your skill set, from your other post, didn't include any major boat repair/refitting type skills. I'd also point out that you can generally get a boat in decent shape for far less additional money than it would cost you to get the same exact make/model in poorer condition and refurbishing it to equal condition.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

In that size range and price range, you are looking at older boats (70s to early 80s) when aft cabins were not common. The Catalina 34 and 36 wing keel versions are among the few that will fit both criteria. Note almost all boats will have a shower in the head, not a stall shower in that size and vintage. Two boats to consider - Sabre 34-1 CB and Cal 33-2 shoal. Both have standard quarter berths, though the one in the Cal is extra wide and has a privacy curtain and two opening ports for ventilation. 

As SD noted these are all coastal cruisers, not blue water cruisers.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Depends, How Deep is the Blue*

Since the thread started with the term "blue water" usage, best not spend too much religiousity on how deep, how far, and ... 
Double Berths?? Whoa.  
Better to read a good book before relying on cyber-strangers, anyway.


Ooooo Kay..... Giving in to temptation to just cut to the chase... and accept the premise as stated, look real close at a *Tartan 37* keel/cb model. Proven offshore racing and cruising track record, strong construction, SS design, and being from the late 70's can be found within the stated price range. Albeit the ones at the low price end will need cleaning and upgrading.
Heck, there's one @ our little YC coming onto the market within the year solely because of the owner's age & health.

And now back to your regularly-scheduled regimen of topic slicing, dicing, and hyper fine-tuning. 

BTW, Sabre and Cal _not _suitable for "blue water"? I know of several Cal 40 owners that will be amazed and bemused at that rim shot. :laugher

Fair Winds


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah.. have a friend circumnavigating in a Cal 34 as we speak. Another guy just left in a Pretorian 35'... Now that would be a nice ride for the job, but out of the OP's budget. Smaller boat, well built? Yankee 30. Shoal draft in the PNW? I just don't get it... we'll have to wait for the OP to follow up.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

A Caliber 33 might fit the bill. Has folding doors on the quarterberth so it can be closed off if you want, and a good sized v berth. But maybe too expensive for the OP


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

If you plan to sail in skinny water I would be cautious about a wing keel. When you go aground (everyone does) getting a wing off is often a tougher deal than a fin. YMMV but my experience is pretty consistent.

A real shower that doesn't get the whole head wet is a glorious thing. Tough to find in the size range you mention.

Just what does blue water really mean to you?


----------



## dr3v01ution (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey all, thanks for the quick replies. I know its crazy like most of my ideas, but I want to actually sail around in this boat. Like down south islands and would like something i can get in shallower places and close to islands. I guess everybody has different uses for different terms, I had one guy tell me that blue water included coastal. Anyway yeah it does seem hard to find many shoal boats in the NW. True blue water would be nice, but I have to pick my priorities and at this point its just trying to fit it in a budget. I may have to settle for something in my price range and then upgrade but I was wondering how close I get to what I want or how many kidneys I would have to sell to actually get what I think I want.  I really like the idea of two seperate cabins, and basically trying to find out if there is such a boat in this price range, but as I had feared it seems rather unlikely.

I like the O'day 302 maybe a little small but fits well into my price range, the cat 34/36 is looking nicer as well, but in that vintage its not a seperate cabin? I was just looking at a cal 33 and thats nice as well.
Ive looked at a smaller tartan, and I prefer the settee design as opposed to the "bunk bed-ish" layout. Beautiful boat though. Sabre is nice too.

I guess what would be my cheapest option for a two cabin shoal draft?

Oh and I don't mean shower as in separate, as long as its hot water


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

If you can go a bit larger...there is always the Kady Krogen 38

Very robustly built, full aft cabin...and 3 ft draft with the centerboards up.

Can be difficult to find, had a very limited run...so not a lot of boats out there. They hold their value pretty well too.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Also, I have a soft spot for the Ericson 38/380...but only the post 1990 models that were built by Pacific Seacraft. Pretty good values on those boats too. I think they're ~5' keels...which to me qualifies as shoal draft, short of having a centerboard.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Islands down south where? The planet is big, and there's lot's of 'south'. Mexico? Southern California? The South Pacific? Bermuda? Antigua? The Marquesas? Again, deeper keels offer many benefits in performance. Go shallower if there's a compelling reason, but don't make this choice based on what you think, but rather, what you know.


----------

